# V: Phenom ii X4 955 BE, GA-MA770-UD3, 6GB RAM



## Horus21 (28. August 2013)

Hallo,

da ich mir ein paar neue PC Teile gekauft habe, würde ich gerne meine bisherigen Teile verkaufen. Es handelt sich um folgende Komponenten:

*AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE* --> Quadcore Prozessor mit 4x 3,2 GHZ. Der Prozessor hat einen freien Multiplikator und kann somit recht einfach im Bios übertaktet werden.
*GigaByte GA-MA770-UD3 AMD Mainboard* passend zum Prozessor. 
Das Board hat folgende Daten und Anschlüsse: Produktdaten
*6GB DDR2 800MHZ RAM* von verschiedenen Herstellern. Falls Interesse besteht, prüfe ich gerne noch welche Timings der RAM hat.

Die Teile funktionieren bei mir ohne Probleme und befinden sich im Betrieb.

Versandkosten würden je nach gewünschter Versandart noch dazu kommen. Da bin ich flexibel und richte mich gerne je nach euren Wünschen bzgl. Versandunternehmen und Versandart.

Für die Teile hätte ich gerne 125€. Überweisung und Paypal sind möglich.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, gerne per PM bei mir melden.

Viele Grüße

Horus21

*EDIT: Wurde verkauft! Danke und schönes Wochenende!*


----------

